
The 2018 Ruby on Rails Survey - etafavoti
http://rails-hosting.com/
======
eudora
Thanks for conducting the survey, interested to see the results.

I find it strange (and possibly not very pragmatic) that not long ago at all,
rails was almost a no brainer, and now it's the opposite, even though there
must be many thousands of live applications.

~~~
coolbreeze
Thinking the same thing. I enjoy using rails. A lot of hype for other
frameworks is misplaced

~~~
elsurudo
Yes, rails is very pragmatic – it includes a lot of what you need, so you
don't end up reinventing the wheel. I like the philosophy still, and the
third-part libs (gems) are top-notch.

The problem I have with it now is that I am growing tired of untyped
languages. What would a typed & compiled ruby look like? I know some things
wouldn't be possible, but if we could keep the philosophy of rails, I think it
would still be a great framework.

~~~
amerine
You might like Crystal [https://crystal-lang.org](https://crystal-lang.org)

~~~
elsurudo
Thanks, I forgot about crystal. Now we just need Crystal on Rails :) It would
force out some of the magic for sure, but that may be a good thing.

